# Pictures Of My Cockatiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiquita my female 3 year old cinnamon pearl pied proven breeder.












Popeye my male 11 year old Heavy pied split for pearl proven breeder











Vulture my pearl pied split for cinnamon male that is popeye and chiquitas baby from 2007










Ivory my female cinnamon whiteface lutino that I think is around 2 years because I got her at a bird fair!!










Ivory trying to catch a dream!! LOL










Chiquita and Popeyes new clutch and last of this year!! 










Graystar My first cockatiel, shes a normal pearl and is 3 years old and my baby, Shes a very spoiled brat!!









She flew into my bowl of potatoe chips what a bad bird!! Doesn't she know not to eat those!! LOL


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

where did you get your harness from i would love to take mine out


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought it off a friend that doesn't have birds and her friend got it on petco.com or flightsuits.com I think


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i will have a look  thanks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a beautiful bunch of birds you have there! I've never heard of a Cinnamon Whiteface Lutino. I know they can carry Pearl and Whiteface with other Mutations and I know that males can be split for things that they don't show. With Cinnamon and Lutino I'm not sure how that would happen. They're coming up with new mutations all the time and I have been out of the field for many years. Is this something new?


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great pics and beautiful tiels....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You've got a gorgeous flock there!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beautiful bunch of birds you have


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, yeah Ivory has cinnamon in her genes some where thats how she has the bluegrey eyes!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

cute birds


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very interesting! I was looking at a site today that talked about crossing Cinnamon and Lutinos. They said however that you end up with something they called "Dirty Lutinos". With the Whiteface addition it appears you have escaped that "Dirty" thing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous flock you've got there.


----------

